# Worst Song Ever Thread



## manicmike (Feb 15, 2013)

Simple, what's the worst song you've ever heard?

Macy Gray- I Try.   Makes me want to stab my eardrums out.


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 15, 2013)

NSFW (language)


----------



## baturn (Feb 15, 2013)

anything with electronicly (how the hell do you spell that) enhanced voices. if you can't sing        DON'T!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 16, 2013)

How am I supposed to choose just one Nickelback song?


----------



## Benco (Feb 16, 2013)

Santa's list by Cliff Richard.

Utter tosh.


----------



## JClishe (Feb 16, 2013)

Anything by KISS


----------



## kundalini (Feb 16, 2013)

Anything by the likes of Justin Beiber, Katy Perry, most boy bands.......  manufactured artists!


*
WARNING!
OFFENSIVE, NSFW, LANGUAGE










*​


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 16, 2013)

I'm not gonna hate on pop because sometimes I just don't want to be mentally stimulated and I just want to feel bubbly, but...

I can honestly say that this is objectively bad.






Anything by Jan Terri is bad.


----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2013)

This song makes me angry inside...lol Like rage! I just want to hurt someone when this song comes on. *Worst song ever!!*


----------



## Parker219 (Feb 16, 2013)

Rebecca Black- Friday

End of discussion!  LOL


----------



## kundalini (Feb 16, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> ... NSFW (language)



Did they say what I heard them say?  Not once, but 5 times?  WOW, just WOW!  These are the type of people we should be scared of.


----------



## ATVrider43 (Feb 16, 2013)

Bruno Mars anything....  Screamo EWW..... UM Rap anything....


----------



## snowbear (Feb 16, 2013)

Way too many to name (I lived through the disco era) but this one stands out.


----------



## mishele (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Kazooie (Feb 16, 2013)

kundalini said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > ... NSFW (language)
> ...



Yeah, I know. I couldn't believe they said 'drink-exchanger' either!


----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2013)

I am going to get hell for this but...any RUSH song.

The only exception being "yyz" because there are no vocals.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll see your Rush and raise you ABBA!!! ABBA is horrible!!
Oh and you are going to hell.


----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2013)

mishele said:


> Oh and you are going to hell.




But you see, hell is rush, Geddy Lee non stop for eternity.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG, does that mean I'm going to have to listen to Dancing Queen over and over again when I'm in hell?! I need to repent!!


----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2013)

mishele said:


> OMG, does that mean I'm going to have to listen to Dancing Queen over and over again when I'm in hell?! I need to repent!!



I raise you...another Swedish audio infraction.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2013)

NO!!! Not Ace of Base!! Lol I have that CD!


----------



## Michael79 (Feb 19, 2013)




----------



## runnah (Feb 19, 2013)

So bad it's awesome.


----------



## mishele (Feb 19, 2013)

Spice Girls for the win!! Worst Song!!


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 20, 2013)

I'll add to my previous song anything with autotune. Because it sucks.


----------



## manicmike (Mar 10, 2013)

Kazooie said:


> I'll add to my previous song anything with autotune. Because it sucks.



So everything on mainstream pop radio basically?


----------



## mishele (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Kazooie (Mar 10, 2013)

manicmike said:


> Kazooie said:
> 
> 
> > I'll add to my previous song anything with autotune. Because it sucks.
> ...


Yep, you summed it up pretty well.


----------



## manicmike (Apr 3, 2014)

So who's got some bad songs to listen to?


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Apr 3, 2014)

Extra point for having the most homoerotic video ever.


----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2014)

^^^^NO!! I like that song!! Dave Matthews!!


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2014)

runnah said:


> Extra point for having the most homoerotic video ever.



DAMNIT! You beat me to it! I was going to post that.

Okay, fine, you forced me into it:


----------



## limr (Apr 3, 2014)

And is it really truly possible that no one has yet posted THIS MONSTROSITY???


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2014)

This is a real POS video:


----------



## snowbear (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## mishele (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Trever1t (Apr 3, 2014)

OK you guys really need to open your minds to alternative music...not "alternative" music but other types. I see a lot of you have dislike for mediocre but not terrible music except limr...he's found the one true WORST song ever written. Seriously, Jefferson Airplane was great..I'm a huge fan but Starship sucked something terrible. 



limr said:


> And is it really truly possible that no one has yet posted THIS MONSTROSITY???



Seriously a few of you have put songs up that I don't even find objectionable and I'm probably a lot older than most of you.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 3, 2014)

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Extra point for having the most homoerotic video ever.
> ...



OK Yoko....uhm Yoko....well John loved her.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2014)

Ok, one that actually got air time.  A lot of air time.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 3, 2014)

Worst Country Song.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2014)

THIS is a pretty bad song...





A Lap Dance Is SO Much Better When The Stripper is Crying, from the infamous *Hooray For Boobies* album by The Bloodhound Gang...


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 4, 2014)

runnah said:


>



Quit trollin'


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 4, 2014)

runnah said:


> Extra point for having the most homoerotic video ever.



I'll see your Mick Jagger/David Bowie and raise you a Wham!


----------



## Steve5D (Apr 4, 2014)

I worked in the music industry for a long time.

Believe me when I tell you that the worst song of all time is a song you've never heard. A woman recorded a CD in a bathroom recording studio in her mansion in Rancho Santa Fe, CA. The quality of the recording was actually pretty exceptional, and rivals a lot of what I've heard coming out of the high-dollar studios in New York and L.A.

But the songs were absolute garbage. I don't even wish I could remember the name of the song, because not remembering it is a pleasant reminder that I've successfully scrubbed the horrid memory from my mind.

As bad as a lot of these songs being mentioned are, they're perfection compared to some of the tripe people put forth...


----------



## snowbear (Apr 4, 2014)

Has this gem been posted, yet?


----------



## AlanO (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## bribrius (Apr 4, 2014)

can someone put down "we are the world" for me please.


----------



## kundalini (Apr 4, 2014)

Rosanne Barr doing the National Anthem (USA).


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 5, 2014)

snowbear said:


> Has this gem been posted, yet?



I wonder if they ever got scolded by their parents for mumbling. They should have if they didn't lol.

They actually turned out pretty decent (and handsome) though lol. 






Maybe I just have bad taste in pop music.


----------



## rexbobcat (Apr 5, 2014)

Somebody had to edit this.


----------



## limr (Apr 5, 2014)

AlanO said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB3uVARNhmM   William Shatner - Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds



Shatner! Let's not forget this classic cover of Elton John:


----------



## AlanO (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Jusstin (May 20, 2014)

I don't like the songs of Justin bieber.


----------



## TammyCampbell (May 20, 2014)

Dog goes woof. Cat goes meow and the elephant goes toot..
:crazy:


----------

